# Is it possible to switch departments?



## ISufferInDriveUp (Nov 17, 2022)

So I know this is probably a common question but I’m not sure. So I’ve been a guest advocate for like 3 months now, and I’m really starting to dislike it to be honest. I’m looking to switch departments, but I don’t really know if this is possible. I know that not all stores are the same, so this is probably a really dumb thing to ask on here, but I’m just wondering what the general rules are on it if it’s possible.


----------



## versionDefect (Nov 17, 2022)

Depends on your stores needs and if they need a person in a different department. 

Also, Considering you’ve been there for a small amount of time, You’re probably seasonal and it would be a bit harder switching departments. But again, Depends on your store and your Team Leaders


----------



## ISufferInDriveUp (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeah, I’m seasonal. So I’m definitely gonna at least wait until I see if I get to stay or if they let me go. If I get to stay then I will probably try to.


----------



## MrT (Nov 17, 2022)

If you can get training or pick up shifts in other areas.  They'll be much more likely to keep you and you will have an idea if you'll like other areas more.  Another option at my store might be Starbucks because we can't keep anyone over there


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 17, 2022)

Are you sure you're seasonal? 3 months ago was before most stores would have been hiring seasonal positions. If it doesn't say SE near your name on the grid, you're not seasonal.


----------



## ISufferInDriveUp (Nov 17, 2022)

Nauzhror said:


> Are you sure you're seasonal? 3 months ago was before most stores would have been hiring seasonal positions. If it doesn't say SE near your name on the grid, you're not seasonal.


On workday it says seasonal guest advocate


----------



## ISufferInDriveUp (Nov 17, 2022)

MrT said:


> If you can get training or pick up shifts in other areas.  They'll be much more likely to keep you and you will have an idea if you'll like other areas more.  Another option at my store might be Starbucks because we can't keep anyone over there


I have some training on GM and on OPU


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 17, 2022)

Huh, guess your store started earlier than most do.

How easy a transfer will be likely depends on what area you desired to transfer to. Fulfillment is usually always in need of more people at my store for example.


----------



## ISufferInDriveUp (Nov 17, 2022)

Nauzhror said:


> Huh, guess your store started earlier than most do.
> 
> How easy a transfer will be likely depends on what area you desired to transfer to. Fulfillment is usually always in need of more people at my store for example.


That’s good, that’s the place I’m interested in transferring to


----------



## MrT (Nov 17, 2022)

ISufferInDriveUp said:


> I have some training on GM and on OPU


Best way then would be to pick up shifts for fulfillment.  If your already working a lot then maybe ask the gm etl if you can get some shifts over there so your not just doing guest service.


----------



## ISufferInDriveUp (Nov 17, 2022)

MrT said:


> Best way then would be to pick up shifts for fulfillment.  If your already working a lot then maybe ask the gm etl if you can get some shifts over there so your not just doing guest service.


I think I’m gonna try that. Thank you!


----------



## KarenNegotiator (Nov 17, 2022)

Just quit bro, its not worth it.


----------



## ISufferInDriveUp (Nov 17, 2022)

KarenNegotiator said:


> Just quit bro, its not worth it.


Nah


----------



## KarenNegotiator (Nov 17, 2022)

ISufferInDriveUp said:


> Nah


Follow my orders or I’ll get baby daddy Mr. Cornell to put you in drive-up


----------



## nignag88 (Nov 17, 2022)

As punishment for asking they would probably put me to lift all those tables and rugs.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2022)

Nauzhror said:


> Are you sure you're seasonal? 3 months ago was before most stores would have been hiring seasonal positions. If it doesn't say SE near your name on the grid, you're not seasonal.


Now that seasonal can last 165 days, stores can hire seasonally for BTS/BTC and keep the team member as a seasonal through q4.  😡


----------

